# Pray for my daughter's continuing battle.



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 20, 2004)

Those of you who have been around awhile know my 11 year old daughter has a continuing daily battle with obsessive compulsive disorder. She has started middle school this year and is having some struggles with a new place, teachers and such. Every day for her is a struggle as she deals with this very difficult mental illness. I won't rehash all that God has already done for her and our family other than to say that I know He holds her in his hand daily. Please pray for Holly. That each day wouldn't be quite so hard. I just want her to be able to enjoy her life like an 11 year old kid ought to be able to.
Teach


----------



## pendy (Sep 20, 2004)

*Teach*

Holly will be in my thoughts and prays. I will pray that things will get eaisier for her real soon.  Please keep us posted as things get better for her.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Praying for Holly.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 20, 2004)

I will keep Holly in my prayers


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 20, 2004)

Holly, you and your family are continued in my prayers along with the others...


----------



## mpowell (Sep 20, 2004)

i teach middle school so i know that's got to be tough on her.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 20, 2004)

you got it...


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2004)

I will Pray for your Daughter.


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2004)

Teach,

I will pray for Holly and ask God to continue to be with her,helping her with her daily trials whatever they might be.As you keep your faith,watch what God does for Holly.
Please keep us informed of Hollys progress.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 20, 2004)

*My prayers added to the others for Holly*

The pain for you and Holly's mother is unimaginable knowing yu only want the best for her while others fail to see her disorder.

May God bless you both with peace and comfort while enduring these trials and may they be shortlived. Praying for a miraculous delivery for Holly.

Al


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2004)

Prayers are sent... God be with y'all.


----------



## cpaboy (Sep 20, 2004)

She's in our prayers.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2004)

You got it, we will pray for her peace as a child.
Jim


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 20, 2004)

praying!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 20, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

My prayers are for Holly.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 24, 2004)

*praying*

Praying right now, for Holly and your family ,  feel your pain been there and some time go back there w/ 15 year old ,  ocd is  tough and I don't know if it every goes away completely
  it's tough on girl's at school w/ all the problems they  have to deal with already ,  teacher's , grade's  , boy's  and  other girl's ( sorry , mean, and unkind type girl's )  will  kept praying   ,  w/t


----------



## white lab (Sep 24, 2004)

Praying for Holly& her Fa  mily


----------



## Beagler (Sep 24, 2004)

ON the  List


----------



## stumpman (Sep 25, 2004)

Prayers out for your daughter hope she gets better.


----------



## papagil (Sep 26, 2004)

She's in my prayers


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 26, 2004)

Holly is in my prayers


----------

